# USB ports - lacking



## MattMc (Sep 23, 2019)

I've just picked up a 2015 Quattro which I love. 
However there appears to be no usb chargers other than using the cigarette charger.

Is it possible to have USB ports fitted?


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

I assume you've checked but I'm pretty sure both my MK3's, 2015 S-Line and a 2017 TTS, have a USB port in the pocket behind the gear stick that slides open?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep there's 2 in the little cubby ahead of the gearstick under the silver slide cover.


----------



## MattMc (Sep 23, 2019)

Nope nothing there under the tray that slides in front of the gear. 
Is it an optional extra?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Dale.TT said:


> I assume you've checked but I'm pretty sure both my MK3's, 2015 S-Line and a 2017 TTS, have a USB port in the pocket *behind* the gear stick that slides open?


Welcome to the forum. As Dale said there should be one *behind* the gearstick. Its definately there on armrest equiped cars.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

According to a UK 2015 brochure the USB ports are standard. :?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Not that I'm doubting your eyesight, but they're not easy to spot with a cursory glance - you almost need a torch and good look directly into the cubby hole to see them!


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

MattMc said:


> Nope nothing there under the tray that slides in front of the gear.


I strongly suspect that you are looking in the wrong compartment:









Depending on whether you have the the smartphone interface, the panel will look like one of these:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

The ports are great too, they're high current fast charging ports (vs all my older cars), so my phone is almost charger by the time I get home just from listening to music with it!


----------



## MattMc (Sep 23, 2019)

Oh dear....
The garage or previous owner had put the rubber insert the wrong way round and had covered the USB ports.

Thank you for the replies 
Next I what to look for the best place for my phone when using as a SatNav and after market rear parking sensors but that's for another day.


----------

